# will 20's fit?



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

Wuz up peeps...I have 98 gxe and just wanted to know if 20's will fit with no modifications. Pics appreciated if anyone have.


----------



## motown (Jun 5, 2006)

uh...I'm pretty positive "NO"


----------



## Jtrocka182 (May 30, 2006)

No way....you'll definitely have to get some new tires to make it fit.


----------

